# Nouveau Macbook et F5 et F6



## polomac26 (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour Groupe de appellucien

Je viens de recevoir le toute nouveau macbook et je ne comprend pas pourquoi mais la touche f5 et f6 ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant je lui est mit des fonctions de Exposé et rien de se passe.

Quelqu'un a le même problème ou c'est un problème de fabrication ?

Merci


----------



## jahrom (30 Octobre 2008)

polomac26 a dit:


> Bonjour Groupe de appellucien
> 
> Je viens de recevoir le toute nouveau macbook et je ne comprend pas pourquoi mais la touche f5 et f6 ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant je lui est mit des fonctions de Exposé et rien de se passe.
> 
> ...




Est ce que cela marche en appuyant sur la touche fn ?


----------



## fabien_31 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

il se trouve que j'ai le même problème que polomac26 sur le nouveau macbook unibody 2Ghz que je viens d'acheter. En appuyant sur la touche fn en même temps que sur f5 ou f6 les fonctions que j'ai configuré pour ces touches dans exposé marchent très bien. 

Je souhaiterais toutefois pouvoir utilisé ces fonctions de exposé en appuyant seulement sur les touches f5 ou f6 sans avoir à appuyer chaque fois en même temps sur la touche fn!

Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça serait vraiment sympa!

Merci bien!


----------



## nico91410 (6 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Si tu vas voir dans préférences système puis dans clavier. Est ce que la case Utiliser F1... est décochée ? Mais si tu la coche tu ne pourras plus utilisé les boutons play, pause etc sans appuyé sur fn.


----------



## fabien_31 (6 Novembre 2008)

a ok je viens de faire ce que tu me dit et en effet en cochant cette case les fonctions que je veux utiliser pour exposé marchent avec les touche f4 f5, ect... sans appuyer sur fn.
 mais comme tu le précise les touches augmenter/diminuer le son play/pause, luminosité, ect... ne fonctionnent cette fois que si l'on appuie sur la touche fn!

Je suppose qu'il ne peut pas y avoir de compromis des 2, c'est à dire que les touches d'exposés marchent sans fn et que les touches volumes marchent sans fn aussi?

En tout cas je te remercie de ta réponse tu m'as bien éclairé, étant donné que je suis nouveau sur mac!


----------

